# LSI MegaRAID SAS 9341 and MSI MEG X570 ACE mb don't work together



## SpatialDeflection (Aug 15, 2019)

I have an LSI SAS 2308 PCIe controller that works with the MSI X570 motherboard, though you can't boot from it with the X570. However, when I replaced the LSI 2308 (FBSD-12 Hardware listing for "mps" driver) with an LSI 9341 controller (FBSD-12 Hardware listing for "Invader/Fury 12Gb/s MR controller") - the system failed to boot up. No BIOS messages, no LSI controller messages, no FBSD messages. Just a black screen and no apparent disk activity. I couldn't even get into the BIOS to see if it recognized the controller or see if there were any BIOS options available for it. SO - it was back to the LSI 2308 SAS controller and giving away the LSI 9341.

The FreeBSD Hardware Notes needs an addendum for the LSI MegaRAID SAS 9341 to clarify that it does NOT work with an MSI MEG X570 ACE motherboard (and possibly other X570 mb's).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2019)

No beeps, no BIOS, nothing? Have you tried that card in another machine? Is it possible the card itself is broken? It sounds like the card is short-circuiting something and that's preventing the machine from powering up.


----------



## SpatialDeflection (Aug 15, 2019)

No - I did not try it in another machine (which I do have but it uses a different, ehem, MSI motherboard). The case showed an active power light and the case fans appeared to be working.

The MSI X570 motherboard does have on on-board diagnostic LED, but I have a closed box and did not bother with moving it around so that I could remove one side panel and try to see the LED. I was very tired of dealing with X570 "quirks" and decided to just go back to the LSI 2038 controller that does work with the MSI X570 (with the exception of not being BIOS bootable).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2019)

SpatialDeflection said:


> No - I did not try it in another machine (which I do have but it uses a different, ehem, MSI motherboard). The case showed an active power light and the case fans appeared to be working.


If the reset line is stuck (I've had that happen), power lights would come up, fans start spinning but the machine would not power up. No picture, no beeps, nothing. And back in the days of IDE, if you connected the IDE connector the wrong way around (there were no notches on the connector back then) you would get something similar. Lights but no action. Video remained dark, no beeps, nothing would happen. A short-circuit doesn't necessarily have to be on the power lines.


----------



## SpatialDeflection (Aug 15, 2019)

You may be correct. Nevertheless - I have discarded the 9341 and have no desire to see it again. If someone else REALLY wants it to test - I may be able to retrieve and send it to them. I, however, will not try it again.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 17, 2019)

SpatialDeflection said:


> The FreeBSD Hardware Notes needs an addendum for the LSI MegaRAID SAS 9341 to clarify that it does NOT work with an MSI MEG X570 ACE motherboard (and possibly other X570 mb's).


The supported hardware lists only hardware that is generally expected to work in a given system but which has been tested to either work / not work with FreeBSD. Installing an expansion board that results in "no picture, no sound" (as we used to say 50 years ago in the TV repair business) is probably not relevant to FreeBSD users, as the expansion board / motherboard manufacturers should be providing their own compatibility lists. Not that they should need to if both are properly designed to meet appropriate specs - everything is supposed to work with everything at a hardware level if there is some minimum spec that they both implement.

Without restricting the FreeBSD support list, it would become excessively large and require ongoing maintenance to ensure that it was up-to-date (otherwise we would get complaints from users and perhaps manufacturers if we categorically stated "expansion card X does not work with motherboard Y").


----------



## bjs (Aug 17, 2019)

This also sounds like it could have been a problem with the HBA and the SMBus... The usual is fix (work around) is using some cellophane tape to cover a couple of the card's connectors...


----------

